# App store $/



## kjayoub (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai achete un iMac en septembre, et donc cree un compte apple pour avoir acces a l'app store. J'habite en belgique, les prix sont donc affiches en .

Actuellement je suis en vacances au Liban, j'y ai achete un iPad 2. J'ai ouvert un 2e compte apple, et la, surprise, les prix sont les memes en valeur absolue, mais exprimes en $ donc moins chers! Ex: 0,99 devient 0,99$!!

Donc mnt a mon avis des mon retour en belgique je pense acheter mes apps a partir de mon compte2 cree pdt mon sejour au Liban.

Je me demande qd meme ou est le "vice" cache la dedans, car je suppose que bcp de personnes utilisnt cette technique non?

Merci pour la reponse!!


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2011)

Le court des monnaies n'étant pas stable, Apple a choisi certains prix psychologiques pour les acheteurs. À un moment, le store le moins cher du monde était celui du canada, le plus cher celui de l'Angleterre, maintenant, le plus cher c'est la suisse et Apple vient d'ailleurs de revoir ses prix dans ce pays.

Ensuite, la différence n'est pas si importante que ça et de tout de façon, il faut avoir les moyens d'acheter a l'étrange.

Cette différence de prix se retrouve souvent sur les objets physiques également, donc tout cela est normal. ET il ne faut pas oublier la TVA qui n'est pas identique partout.

Donc, beaucoup de facteurs rentrent en ligne de compte.


----------



## kjayoub (12 Août 2011)

ok merci pour cette reponse...
mais bon je trouve que au final, depenser au total 150 USD en applications au lieu de 150 EUR c'est qd meme bien plus interessant...


----------



## iwizzz (12 Août 2011)

Sache que légalement, lorsque tu rentres dans l'UE avec des produits achetés hors-UE, tu dois les déclarer à partir d'un certain montant (http://www.brusselsairport.be/en/cf/res/pdf/fr/bon_vyage). Donc en principe, ton iPad entre dans cette catégorie...


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Septembre 2011)

au dela de l'aspect fiscal, il y a l'aspect géographique.

Les comptes iTunes (comme pour beaucoup de stores donnent accès à des applis autorisées sur des territoires déterminés. Si une appli est dispo aux US ou au Liban, rien ne dit qu'elle est disponible sur le store "Europe". Je pense que c'est principalement pour des raisons de fiscalité différente.

Les serveurs reconnaissent la provenance d'une requête à partir de l'adresse IP qui est forcément différente en fonction du point d'accès.

Donc, il y a peu de chance que tu puisses charger des applis sur le store Liban à partir de la Belgique.


----------

